# "Delta" Marine awarded Navy Cross for Bengazi actions



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 15, 2016)

Well done Marine.

*Edit to add* - an update to the story shows that a  Soldier was also awarded the Distinguished Service Cross during the same event.  Well done, Army!

To add...learn something new everyday...I has always thought Delta was only Army.

Delta Force Marine awarded Navy Cross for fight at CIA annex in Benghazi

In a unique battlefield commendation, a Marine Corps member of Delta Force has been awarded the nation’s second-highest military honor for coming to the defense of Americans last year at a CIA annex in Benghazi, Libya.

Delta Force, a counterterrorism unit in the secretive Joint Special Operations Command, has been thought of as a strictly Army outfit. But it does take on qualified commandos from other services.

The Washington Times has reported that two Delta Force members were among a seven-person rescue team sent from the U.S. Embassy in Tripoli to Benghazi on the night of Sept. 11, 2012. Their mission: rescue diplomats, security personnel and CIA employees pinned down by terrorists about a mile from the U.S. diplomatic mission where Ambassador J. Christopher Stevens and aide Sean Smith were killed by al Qaeda-directed militants.


----------



## Brill (Jul 15, 2016)

Must have been one hell of a protest!


----------



## CDG (Jul 15, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> To add...learn something new everyday...I has always thought Delta was only Army.



It's always been my understanding that personnel from any branch can assess.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 15, 2016)

While I am naturally both proud and curious, my favorite part of this story is the fact that not only is the man's name not given, neither is his rank or a transcript of his actions.  I hope some secrets are able to remain just that.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 16, 2016)

I have also heard that anyone from any branch could try out.

Bravo Zulu, Marine!


----------



## Jay_Pew (Jul 16, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> I have also heard that anyone from any branch could try out.
> 
> Bravo Zulu, Marine!



A Green Beret from the 19th told me the same thing a few months ago.


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2016)

They've done the cross branch thing for awhile now. We'll leave it at that.


----------



## Brill (Jul 16, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> They've done the cross branch thing for awhile now. We'll leave it at that.



If their Marines wear multicam, are they cross dressing?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 16, 2016)

lindy said:


> If their Marines wear multicam, are they cross dressing?


They're trans-soldier


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 16, 2016)

So.....in the movie 13 Hours...when Doherty had asked for any JSOC personnel to assist and the two Delta guys showed up at the Tripoli airport....Doherty commented "well, that sucks".  I always thought it was because only two Delta guys showed up.....now I know it was because one of them was a Marine    

Well done Marine!


----------



## Gunz (Jul 18, 2016)

Jay_Pew said:


> A Green Beret from the 19th told me the same thing a few months ago.



I believe that was Col. Beckwith's original intent. Autonomous and Joint... as long as you could pack the gear.


----------

